# Garhauer Traveler MT-UB2 Unit



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey folks,

Just returned from the Annapolis Show with a deposit on a new Garhauer MT UB2 traveler for our boat. Before I actually call them with specs I wanted to see if anyone has had some experience with their travelers, and more specifically this model.

I also purchased their stainless risers to replace the original teak risers, I think its gonna look sharp and drastically improve our ability to use the darn thing more often. (Currently, under a load I cant budge the sucker, requires tightening the vang or loosening the main sheet )

Again, big kudos to this company, a class act all the way!!!

Garhauer Marine Hardware -7771076


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

chef
i've been looking at the mt-2 which looks a bit beefier. i have a catalina and garhauer has a traveler upgrade kit and this is the model they supply with it. i've been talking to other cat. owners and they all love the garhauer travelers. some have the mt-2 and others have the mt ub2 and they have nothing but positive things to say about either. i don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks wc,

So the mt 2 is upgrade from the ub2?


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Stick with the MT-UB2; the control block sheaves on the MT-2 tend to snag the mainsheet if it comes across with a loose sheet (like if you chicken gybe). The MT-UB2 is plenty strong for your needs. You won't believe the heavy build of the risers that will come with the traveler.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

KeelHaulin said:


> You won't believe the heavy build of the risers that will come with the traveler.


I saw the risers at their display, which made for an easy decision considering how well built they seem and at such competitive pricing. I cant wait to install the thing and test it out


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I installed a MT-UB2 on my Catalina 30 this spring.

A well-designed, well-built piece of hardware..

Beautiful, really....

It works well, haven't had any tangling issues. It operated smoothly in the Foulweather Bluff race last Saturday.

No issues in over 30 knots... I could still trim my reefed main with one hand. I expect that you have more mainsail than me though...

One complaint.. They were late on delivery, and forgot to ship the risers. They seem to be a bit disorganized over there.

Ask for Guido. And pester them occasionally about status.


Oh.. One more thing. How is the new traveler going to work with your dodger? They offer an option, which I used, to add an extra sheeve, and move the cam cleats to the cabin top. That worked well with my (new) dodger.

I can send pictures, if you wish.



David


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Pictures are always welcome. I am having them add cam cleats in the slot under the sheaves at each end. I am thinking I will base this width measurement for everything else vs. the length of the traveler itself, so the sheet fits through the dodger zipper opening like it does now???


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

This is not my boat, and it's the older version of the traveler, but you should get the general idea.

I'll try and dig some more stuff up when I get home, else I will take some more










David


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Chef, 

No fair reducing your brightwork load, that's cheating! 

I also spoke with Garhauer and will be ordering a boom vang from them in the spring. (need to recover from the electronics & winter cover bills)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a six-foot triple block traveller from Garhauer (built by Guido who asked me on the phone where I wanted the through-bolt holes to start!) and I'm installing it this winter.

I love their prices and quality, because I don't give a damn if it weighs 1/2 more than some carbon-fibre whatever. If I raced, it would be different, as in three times the price different.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, catalina now uses Garhauer equipment on their boats as OEM supplied equipment. Says a good bit about Garhauer that they do.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

T37SOLARE said:


> Chef,
> 
> No fair reducing your brightwork load, that's cheating!
> 
> I also spoke with Garhauer and will be ordering a boom vang from them in the spring. (need to recover from the electronics & winter cover bills)


Got a series 30 vang from them to use as a backstay adjuster -- thing is MASSIVE. Didn't like the supplied cordage, tho -- squishy and slick, with a loose weave and tendency to hockle.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

chef
you may want to order now. i was talking to a buddy of mine who ordered a custom traveler from them. it took double the quoted time to receive it. he loves it and says it is bulletproof just took a long time to get.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tip...I'll be sure to order before the winter so I have it by spring


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Finally got around to posting some pictures of the final instalation.*

I have been extremely pleased with anything I have purchased from Garhauer, especially this traveler. They are a pleasure to deal with and basically custom build it for you.

I really like the robust look and the way they have covered the sheaves at the end, and improvement over their earlier designs.

The OEM unit was screwed into an aluminum bar across the center portion (which offered little to no support) and bolted through on each end using two bolts and a small backing plate. The Garhauer unit is designed to take the load from the risers at each end. I should have had the risers built taller, therefore the install would have been a lot easier and I would not have had to make my own sub risers out of starboard. It was my fault, not theirs. I should have them make new risers that fit without the starboard...but then they do cover up the old holes nicely. 

I was unsure if I was going to like having the lines come back through the dodger using several blocks/sheaves. The unit is a 5:1 purchase and I was concerned the extra block would add so much friction that I wouldn't be gaining anything over the old OEM unit which had cam cleats on each end. Well, I can easily move the traveler to windward under load now, and if I really needed to, I can wrap the lines around a winch. 

I used Maine Sails technique for counter sinking all the hardware, as well as thickened epoxy to fill the holes before a re drill, and everything is sealed using Butyl Tape...thanks Maine Sail...

I checked all the deck holes after sealing with direct stream of water from a hose, and I'm glad I did, one needed to be rebedded.

BTW: While I had 1/3 of the headliner down, I decided to go ahead and replace all of it  . I added some insulation as well, and it makes a noticeable difference, especially as a sound dampener.

The old OEM unit






























The new Garhauer unit, the risers are just a little more robust, using six bolts on each end with a backing plate at least 3X a big as the OEM.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG...there are water spots on the risers in those photos...please keep in mind I took these pictures while on the hook after a day of sailing in brackish water.  LOL


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have never been dissapointed with Garhauer gear. It is nice to talk to them also, they will build it how you want it at a very reasonalbe price. Your installation looks slick!!
DD


----------



## nereussailor (Nov 3, 2007)

I bought a traveler from Garhauer a few years ago just after the Chicago Strictly Sail show, and have been more than pleased with it. It still works as good as the day I bought it. I buy all my blocks from Garhauer too. 
When I bought mine, it took forever, almost two months to get it. I talked to Guido a couple of times, and he always sounded lost. I won't hold it against them though because their quality and service other than that has always been great. Everyone has their moments. 
I'm sure after all the winter boat shows, they were super busy. 

Dave


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Latts & Atts Video*

Garhauer Traveler-Latitudes and Attitudes Television


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some stuff from them as well, and I really like it. Its really a shame their web site is so poor. As I look at the traveler options, I wish there was more information and better pictures.


----------

